# question...



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a closet that is 4' wide 2 foot deep....and a 400w MH light with a hood that is 22" wide and 2' deep (sunlight supply setup) my little ladies are only about 7 days old (outdoors) but I wont be able to bring them in for atleast 3 to 4 weeks....
#1:  Is the closet sufficient for this amount of light?
#2:  How many plants with this amount of space hold?
#3:  will it be easy too move them indoors after 5 wks?

Any advice is appreciated..this is my first indoor grow, and I want to do it right.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 12, 2006)

or not.......


----------



## Hick (Jun 12, 2006)

#1..ideal in size.
#2..totally depends on the size of the plants and methods used. (8 max in a SOG)
#3..in the ground, NO, it won't be easy. In pots, as easy as picking them up 'n hauling them in.

BUT...your closet will need good flow through ventilation in order to control the heat, while still providing total darkness for lights out.
Moving plants indoors from out can present some difficulties. It can introduce outdoor pests into your indoor environment, in which some will thrive. No natural predators or conditions to keep them in check, can allows them to multiply into numbers that will devestate your garden. You will also be moving them to a lower light intensity than they have become accustomed to.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks bro..I will start a journal soon.


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 14, 2006)

yea you could even use more light I use a 600w in about the same area.  Number of plants depends on the strain, and how you grow.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 14, 2006)

Now I just need to figure out what type of fan to use one the hood exaust..

*This is my light setup:*
Someone said to use an "inline" fan...someone show me a pic of there fan....
Couldnt I use a squirl cage fan?

vvvvv Why the hell no thumbnail???????vvvvvvvv


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. Here is what a inline fan looks like. See that hole in the hood of your light? This fan goes part way in there and you hook flexable hose to that. I will see if i can find a full pic for ya. *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 14, 2006)

cool..How does the fan attatch to my hood?...Need some type of bracket?
also the hole on the other side...does it need a fan also or just fresh air?


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2006)

hey Turkey..I used a length of clothes dryer vent hose. I think it is 4". my extractor fan is 6". But the reducer was easily found in the hardware section, too. As should a 4" flange to connect at the hood.
   My fan is installed at the outlet into an abondoned 6" chimney, not at the hood. The chiney helps with the "drafting". 
  I would think that "ideally" the other end of the hood, the intake, would be to a cool fresh air supply.
Sqirrel cage is fine, but I've found them petty noisy if stealth is a serious factor. But most certainly move more cfm thn those 'inline booster' fans.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 15, 2006)

cool..I dont have the luxury of a chimney..but still..does my hood need only the exaust fan or another intake fan or just a hose for fresh air?....I will have 2 CPU fans in the bottom of my box..
Also..My box is going to be 4' wide 4' tall and 26 " deep..I hope this is tall enough..I'll need to learn more about LST and such im sure. Im building it right now so I appreciate the quick replies...you'll be awarded with pix of my build and grow from start to finish...!!!!


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2006)

In that small of an enclosure, I would definately have the intake to fresh air. If it will need an intake fan.. ??.. Depends on how effecient your exhaust is. Those cpu fans aren't going to cool much in the box.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2006)

Is the 4' height locked in yet? If you have the ability to extend it to 6 feet, it would be better all the way around.

If you add the distance the light needs to be from the plants, the height of the light fixture and a safe heat distance between the light and the ceiling, 4 feet of total height can turn into a very tight grow.

You'll have to flower as soon as maturity is reached or even better, use clones, root them and then put them directly into flower. The total plant height can be restricted using LST up to the third week of flowering. That helps with the stretch too.

Close spaces, hot lights, water......careful.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah..4 foot it is..I wouldve liked to have gone bigger but that'd be trouble with the wife...I havent installed fans or exaust or a door yet but here's what I have so far....

thats a tomatoe plant by the way.......... 

View attachment box.jpg


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you plan on keeping the ballast in the box?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> yeah..4 foot it is..I wouldve liked to have gone bigger but that'd be trouble with the wife...I havent installed fans or exaust or a door yet but here's what I have so far....


Well man, by restricting your grow to a 4 foot height, you've made it much more difficult than it has to be.

I would advise you to read up on LST and pruning. You'll need them both to make anything happen in that tiny little area.

Before even starting an MJ grow in that space, you should really read and digest all of the information in a good grow guide. The one available on this site is a real good one.

You could also grow Lowryder. They would be the easist strain to grow in that little of space.

Here's the grow guide: CLICK HERE


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 18, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Do you plan on keeping the ballast in the box?


 
although I would like to...it produces alot of heat so I may not be able to,

is 4 foot really that short?...your scarin' me Stoney!! I'll study the LST for sure..I had planned on topping my plants and letting them bush..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> is 4 foot really that short?...your scarin' me Stoney!!


Hey man, lets look at it from the top down.

Your light is about 8 inches tall. It needs to be at least 6 inches from the ceiling to prevent any fire risk. Now, instead of 4 feet of grow height, you have only only 2 feet 10 inches of grow height.

The container will sit on the floor of your area and it's probably at least 8 inches tall. The base of your plant will grow from the top of that container. Now you have only 2 feet 2 inches of grow height.

If you're using a 400 watt light, your light will have to be at least 18 inches from the tops of the plants. Now you have room for your plants to reach the total height of 8 inches tall.

Even with racical LST and pruning, this amount of space will restrict you so much that it will hardly be worth the effort. *Unless* you're growing Lowryder. If that's the case, fill that thing up and have a great grow.

The height allowed for the light is the most critical of measurments when designing a grow area.

You may want to rethink your plans.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 19, 2006)

SHIT!!!!!!! well what if I cut out the top of my box and mount the light on top?..I realize I wouldnt be able to raise and lower it but I could sit the babies on top of something to raise them...just a thought...

Where can I get some Lowrider seeds?....(SAFELY!!!!!!)


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 19, 2006)

hey My oldest plant is about 13" tall Ive topped it a bit and its looking good...
Is it true that I can put it in total darkness for 48 hours and it will show sex?
Its definately mature enough to go one way or the other..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> SHIT!!!!!!! well what if I cut out the top of my box and mount the light on top?..I realize I wouldnt be able to raise and lower it but I could sit the babies on top of something to raise them...just a thought...
> 
> Where can I get some Lowrider seeds?....(SAFELY!!!!!!)


Don't feel bad man. We've all seen this same senerio before. You should have seen my first attempt at a grow!

Why do you need to grow in a box? Is there some reason behind it? If so, then I would modify your box to fit what you're growing, not try to fit what you're growing inside your pre-planned box.

I think Mutt has ordered lowryder seeds before. You might ask him where he got them.

Safety is your first concern. Have your grow without burning down the house. That's rule number 1.

Make a grow area that fits your crop.

Take your time. Rushing will not work. It's danerous and you'll have a half-assed grow which will disappoint you.

If you just raise your light, your grow will still have to be under 2.5 feet tall because of the box you're growing in. Think 8 foot tall box if you HAVE to use a box.

If it causes strife in your household before your even start a grow, maybe you should re-thing even having a grow. Why piss off the wife about having a marijuana crop in your house if she is uncomfortable about it?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> hey My oldest plant is about 13" tall Ive topped it a bit and its looking good...
> Is it true that I can put it in total darkness for 48 hours and it will show sex?
> Its definately mature enough to go one way or the other..


You should put the plant into a 12/12 lighting enviroment. It'll flower in about a week enough to show sex. Total darkness is a bad idea. It can cause all kinds of problems including making a Hermie outta your plant if it is a female.

Do yourself a favor and read a good book on growing weed. Barnes and Nobles have several in stock. Pay with cash. They don't know you. keep it that way.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 20, 2006)

okay..The wife is cool now...I have only so much wood and funds..I cant grow in the closet I had hoped to so the box it is..I have enouph wood to raise the box another 19 inches which would make it 5'7'' That will allow my plants to get around 2 foot tall..If this isnt enough I can get more wood I suppose. 6 foot is all I can do though. How's that sound?


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2006)

6' is a huge improvement...best o' luck


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey man! Hicks right, your decision to go to a 6' height is real good. You'll really thank yourself later.

Good luck to you man, and I hope your first crop is a real winner!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks a lot brothers..I'll be posting some fresh pix soon..got the wood today..my oldest has just begun pre flowering so Im tryin' to bust ass and get my box finished so I can throw her in to 12/12 for flower..as for the others..I guess I'll leave them outside untill Im ready to flower the females..would it be a sin to throw them into 12/12 with my "big momma"??


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 25, 2006)

Ive been learnin' everything I can about LST and I think I've got it down..I'll toss you guys some new pictures very soon. I couldnt have done it without you guys....Thanks guys.


----------



## IRISHMAN1972 (Aug 1, 2006)

turkey,

i see you have had questions as well........how is evything going and ty for the advice you have given me to date.......lets see some pics!!!!!!!


----------

